# Glove Box Lock



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Any ideas on what to do for a glove box lock? I really don't like that the entire car is searchable without a warrant and want some place I can lock.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Any ideas on what to do for a glove box lock? I really don't like that the entire car is searchable without a warrant and want some place I can lock.


Bolt a fire box in the trunk?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Any ideas on what to do for a glove box lock? I really don't like that the entire car is searchable without a warrant and want some place I can lock.


ONE more little money saving feature.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Any ideas on what to do for a glove box lock? I really don't like that the entire car is searchable without a warrant and want some place I can lock.


Haha, sounds like you're into some shady dealings and deal with searches often. Personally, I have not found anything for the glove box, but you could always bolt something into the trunk.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Any ideas on what to do for a glove box lock? I really don't like that the entire car is searchable without a warrant and want some place I can lock.


If a lock is a criteria for a warrant, couldn't you just lock your car doors?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i thought the same thing about a box in trunk...but what really shocked me is the lack of a gas cap lock....


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> If a lock is a criteria for a warrant, couldn't you just lock your car doors?


1. No shady dealings, and its not just about warrants. Valet parking is also an issue. I prefer to be able to lock items like GPS. 

2. Its harder to search the trunk and glovebox if they are locked. The car is generally considered open area. With the advent of drop down seats the glovebox is kinda the last place. 

Its really just a comfort thing.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Resurrecting...

Still nothing? I have been broken into in other cars, and the glovebox is the first place they go to.
Valet..HA! I have seen how valets drive in Chicago :banghead:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> i thought the same thing about a box in trunk...but what really shocked me is the lack of a gas cap lock....


I still find it hard to believe that the fuel flap doesn't lock when the car is locked in NA. Does any other country beside Australia have this standard?


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd like to find a good lock for the glove box, some places require that if I carry a handgun (concealed carry) that I have to leave it locked somewhere inside the car, obviously getting a glovebox lock would beat out bolting a little safe in the trunk. However, I'm open to that idea as well.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

tmburke said:


> I'd like to find a good lock for the glove box, some places require that if I carry a handgun (concealed carry) that I have to leave it locked somewhere inside the car, obviously getting a glovebox lock would beat out bolting a little safe in the trunk. However, I'm open to that idea as well.


Why not put it in the trunk where the spare wheel should be or with it if you have one?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

tmburke said:


> I'd like to find a good lock for the glove box, some places require that if I carry a handgun (concealed carry) that I have to leave it locked somewhere inside the car, obviously getting a glovebox lock would beat out bolting a little safe in the trunk. However, I'm open to that idea as well.


I have something very similar to this The Perfect In-Car Gun Safe (bought if from another site, and mine has a key lock) It works good for my needs. With some searching you can find safes, some that are gun related, that bolt into cars and offer some security.


----------

